# Gunner x Lush babies



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful mom and babies, thanks for sharing the great pictures.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Silly Lush chased a turkey ten steps into the grass, and got her head all wet this morning.


----------



## ServiceDogs (Apr 2, 2013)

They are so cute!  You must have your hands full.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Very cute....congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

They look wonderful, congrats!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos. Hope all is going well. You must be so tired. I know just how you feel. I had 14 litters of 10 or more puppies during my years breeding Bassets.
Just keep going, after about 3 weeks things will get easier.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the updates, I've wondered how you all were doing, hoping those babies are growing by leaps and bounds...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for the updates! Mom and puppies look wonderful!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Oh how cute!!!!! Must be a lot of work 12 puppies I wouldn't know how to manage lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You and Lush sure have your work cut out for you for the next 2 months. Glad she had a little fun with the turkey this morning.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What a proud by tired Mama!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, they are so cute!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures of beautiful momma with her pups.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


>


Awwww! Look how precious she is and her pups!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is so gorgeous I cannot even get over it. She is the best, most beautiful mommy in the world. Congratulations!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The second picture you can see a smile from the proud Mom....


----------



## teq3 (Sep 2, 2012)

just beautiful ~ thank you for taking the time to share the pictures!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I need my puppy fix for the day!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Lushie, get some rest!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She looks great for just recently having a litter. Jess came from a litter of 12,although only 11 survived.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

She is so beautiful. Reminds me of a statue and I thats meant in a good way!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Your pictures are AMAZING!!! Thank you


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just gorgeous..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

They are just adorable!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! They are so adorable!!!! Thank you for sharing pics 
Just made my day  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Cuteness overload, my they are adorable!


----------



## KloheSunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are adorable, but really more fragile than I expected- my new sleeping spot is near the whelping box. It's been 15 days since I've seen my bed. However, it is worth it. It's magical to watch their eyes open.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I so wish I could come help, how do you just not keep all of them!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

It has been said that God won't give you more than you can handle...apparently He thinks highly of you!!

I love the pics, they are so precious, and I just love it when their eyes are opening and they are seeing the world for the first time. I was house sitting for a litter at Kea's breeder's house recently when babies were about 4 weeks old. I didn't get much sleep that night, the whelping box was by the bed and I was awakened in the middle of the night several times to puppies crying and mama playing ostrich with her head stuck under the bed on the other side.  I felt like I was sleeping with one eye open. It is a wonder that unexpected litters born in someone's barn with no human involvement even survive at all.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

The babies are so pretty and have such a wide range of colors! Are all their eyes open now? They look like they're peeking at the camera!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You can send any of your leftovers DownEast. Gorgeous pups.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Simply stunning!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

One did a first real puppy "Yip" , and Lush looked all around to find a dog. It was funny. She doesnt know the babies will bark yet.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

She will soon!! Lovely photos, they look fantastic and regular in size for such a big litter. Another week or so and you should be able to sleep in your bed again. Trouble is you will be wondering what is going on and keep getting up to have a look!!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!!! I LOVE this picture!!! VERY cute!!!!


Ljilly28 said:


>


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

This is so much fun! I know you are doing all the work but thank you so much for sharing this experience!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> One did a first real puppy "Yip" , and Lush looked all around to find a dog. It was funny. She doesnt know the babies will bark yet.


That's so cute!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


>


Very sweet!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Could they be anymore adorable!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppy breath right through the computer. What a lovely range of coat colors. They are precious.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Soooo Precious!!! Thats alot of happy kisses coming right there!


----------

